# Game 6: Los Angeles Lakers (2-3) @ Houston Rockets (4-1)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

@


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Do I think we'll win? No way. Do I hope we destroy them and Dwight puts up a pathetic performance? Yes.

At the very least make harden beat us.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Foul Dwight.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

This is one of those games in which I think Gasol and Kaman should start together. If they could knock down some shots from 18'-20' early, they could force Houston's 2 starting big men out of the paint, creating space for the Lakers' guards and wings to drive n cut. If they concentrate on strategy rather than emotion, the Lakers can pull off a win in H-Town.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

It would be beyond sweet to do a hack a Dwight in staples and have the crowd verbally rape him. 

Dwight was booed when he played the clippers by the way. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel said:


> Foul Dwight.


And Asik.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Our 11 man rotation will come in handy tonight. 

Intentionally fouling would be a good strategy possibly consider how attrocious our defense is.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Jamel Irief said:


> It would be beyond sweet to do a hack a Dwight in staples and have the crowd verbally rape him.
> 
> Dwight was booed when he played the clippers by the way.
> 
> ...


Not a lakers fan by any means but I would love to see this happen. You guys deserve to see Dwight throw up brick free throws for the other team.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Caveman starting instead of Hill tonight


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I want to see Pau absolutely destroy Dwight. Like a 25 and 20 game and a win. Please basketball gods. Make this happen.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Caveman starting instead of Hill tonight


Anything is better than Williams starting.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Go Lakers!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nick Young is back in the starting lineup.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nash off to a good start.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers leading 12-4 early.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Steve Blake with two triples in a row. Lakers lead 20-8.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Steve Blake!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wes Johnson at the buzzer! Lakers lead 36-19 after one. Finally off to a good start on the road.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

GO LAKERS


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gasol and the Steve's need to get back in there. Lead cut to 10 and Harden starting to get going.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Nice pass Nick.

Don't ruin this you ****ing scrub.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Need to cut down the turnovers. Nice block by Kaman.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pau still hasn't scored. And we're fouling way too much.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers 10/13 from 3-point range. Crazy.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Rockets have 25 free throw attempts. Lakers have 6.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Meeks!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

64-50 Lakers at half. Shoot 11/14 from 3-point range, including the last 7 they've taken.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

This is the best that could happen. Howard is just a guy, a non factor.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Williams is out of the rotation (11 man rotation down to 10). Nash is moving around well for the third straight game. Nick Young continues to play well since he got benched even though he's starting again.

Lots of good signs!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

So far this season, is Young playing to what toy predicted Jamel?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Also, is Kaman head and shoulders above Pachulia as you said?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Speaking of just another guy, where's our 20 million dollar center?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

To answer your questions, yes on young in the last 3 games (not sure what I said about him outside of he's a good 5th option) and I haven't seen a second of a Milwaukee sucks game so I don't know. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

We just suck as a defensive team. Since pau doesn't want to be assertive our only shot is someone else besides Meeks catches fire. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a crappy loss this will be if we don't hang on.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Nice to see them compete on the road at least. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a frustrating game.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Gasol has to ask why all his teammates are playing over his head and he's not comfortable being better than them. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Lakers use Hack-a-Howard.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Jmeeks trey piece!

He's arguably been our most consistent guard so far. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice no-call by the refs.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Gasol has been awful


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

How badly do you think Kobe wants to he out there right now???


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

That was the worse ten seconds that didn't result in a turnover I've ever seen. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

STEVE BLAKE!!!!!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Would you guys rather have Howard and Harden or Blake and Kaman?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Steve ****ing Blake! I half expected Kobe to walk out on the floor for that last shot. Great road win.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Man that's a great win. Our bench barely outscored our starters 54-45 tonight!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Cris said:


> Man that's a great win. Our bench outscored our starters 54-45 tonight!


Our bench has outscored the starters ever game lol. Including 72-32 against the Mavericks.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Our bench has outscored the starters ever game lol. Including 72-32 against the Mavericks.


Haha, forgot the world "barely"


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Wow...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel said:


>


So, Basel, what are your thoughts on our 20-Million-Dollar-Baby after this game? 

A couple of questions (i dind't get to watch the game last night): 

- Why didn't Kaman play more? I was checking the box scores in the first half and he was doing ok, but i've just seen he didn't get to 20minutes of burn;

- Why did X fall from the rotation? Not that i'm complaining about the W, but wasn't Xavier a starter a couple of games ago?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> So, Basel, what are your thoughts on our 20-Million-Dollar-Baby after this game?
> 
> A couple of questions (i dind't get to watch the game last night):
> 
> ...


Kaman played well when Houston played their large front line of Asik/Dwight, but when Houston brought in Casspi he couldn't match up in terms of speed. Xavier wasn't very effective last night mostly because the refs were swallowing their whistles whenever our guards drove to the baskets and Henry does most of his damage getting to the line. Also Blake, Meeks, Nash and Farmar were shooting well.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I couldnt believe how open Blake got on that shot.

I had one gripe about the final possession (before we won and it didnt matter)...The ball had to be inbounded from the corner baseline, one of the harder spots to inbound the ball. I thought Pau should 100% be inbounding the ball to have better passing angles...I guess the counter argument to being in the game but not inbounding is that he might break free and get a quick 2 to tie the game but i dunno...it sure seemed like they were going for the win via the 3pointer no matter what. IMO if he wasnt going to inbound then he should have been replaced with another shooter that wasnt 1-10 in the game.


----------

